# Humminbird 698ci HD SI Map Question



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got this unit and am looking to purchase a map card. 

My manual lists these map chips as "compatible":

Lakemaster
Navionics Gold
Hot Maps
Hot Maps Premium

And these as "Non-compatible":

Navionics Classic Charts
Navionics Platinum Cartography

It seems that some of these do not exist anymore. Or names have changed (Navionics+??)

Bottom line, which is the best chip out there today for my unit? (Erie, and Inland lakes WB, Skeeter, MIlton, Berlin, etc)

Thanks!


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

68rocks said:


> Just got this unit and am looking to purchase a map card.
> 
> My manual lists these map chips as "compatible":
> 
> ...


The best map card for your unit will be the card that has the detail you need for the lakes you need ... 

Here is the Lakemaster lake list ...
http://www.humminbird.com/Category/Support/Find-a-Lake/

The detail for the Navionics + is here in their webapp ... You can zoom in and see the exact detail that the card would have ... 
http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@6&key=wfleFnz`tQ

The Navionics Premium cards were discontinued at the end of 2015 ...

Navionics Gold is coastal ... 

Lakemaster will give your HB a few extra map customizing features if you find that your lakes are covered ... 

Rickie


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I use a Navionics + chip in my units they can be updated all year at any time and with all the people sonar charting there is an influx of contours in new lakes being added daily


----------

